# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Problemen met stoelgang na rubberbandligatie

## Mkleinman

Ik ben vorige week maandag voor een endoscopisch onderzoek in het ziekenhuis geweest. Daarbij zijn aambeien geconstateerd en deze zijn dmv rubberbandligatie behandeld.

Sinds dat onderzoek is mijn darmkanaal hopeloos van slag. In plaats van 1x naar het toilet moet ik nu soms wel 10x naar de wc waarbij het de ene keer keihard is en de volgende keer weer diarree. Verder heb ik de hele dag een opgeblazen gevoel en loop ik te boeren en te winden. ( lekker verhaal of niet  :Wink:  ).

En daarbovenop verlies ik nu ook bij elke ontlasting rood smerig slijm. 

Is het normaal dat na gebruik van laxeermiddelen t.b.v. een darmonderzoek het darmkanaal compleet de weg kwijt is? Zoja hoelang ga ik hier nog last van hebben?

Vooralsnog is de oplossing, de rubberbandligatie, erger dan de kwaal, af en toe wat bloed bij m'n ontlasting.

----------

